# Melanotan 2 Sydney



## Sanlamartina431 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi! Im flying to Sydney in a couple of weeks on inderfinitie time with a working holiday visum. My problem is that i have been taking m2(melanotan 2) in Sweden for almost a year now and cant see my self without it. How is the situation with m2 in Australia and if it's legall, how and where can u get it? I should mention that l wont probebly have an adress so the best solution for me would be to pick it up by my self.

Best regards Jacob


----------



## GoalAustralia (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi
Are you talking about Melatonin, the sleeping aid. You can get it from chemist warehouse or if you can wait for delivery then order online from iherbs. 
Ps: there are side effects and some dangerous ones. Only use if you really can't sleep.


----------

